# [A] Westfall Customs sucht ...



## elfenbaby (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Wer sind wir?*

Wir sind eine kleine Gilde aus erfahrenen Spielern die erst im Februar das Licht von Azeroth erblickt hat.

Genervt von Gilden mit Raidzwang und unübersichtlichen Massen an Gamern, versuchen wir nun es besser zu machen.
Wir sind ein kleiner überschaubarer Haufen aus unterschiedlichen Charakteren, die gerne zusammen raiden, questen oder andere Annehmlichkeiten des Gamings gemeinsam genießen (sinnlose Unterhaltungen im TS stehen wohl an der Tagesordnung).
Spaß am Spiel und die Leute hinter den Chars stehen bei uns im Vordergrund. Nichts desto trotz sehen wir gerne den einen oder anderen Boss zu unseren Füßen liegen.

Im Moment versuchen wir unsere ICC-Stammgrp ohne Suche nach Rnd fertig zu bauen.

*Was wir sonst zu bieten haben:*

- nette, engagierte und hilfsbereite Spieler
- Homepage mit Raidplaner, Wappenrock, Bankfächer etc.
- regelmäßige Raids
- raiden ohne DKP System
- kein Raidzwang 
- Twinks in fast jedem Levelbereich
- fähige und ausdauernde Spieler
- TS3


*Was erwarten wir von dir?*

- Hilfsbereitschaft
- freundlichen Umgang
- Humor
- Abmeldung im Raidplaner falls man keine Zeit hat
- Forumsaktivität ist sehr erwünscht
- Wenn Raiden dann richtig (Pünktlichkeit, Vorbereitung, Konzentration und Disziplin)

*Was suchen wir??*
_Holy- Paladin
Holy-Priest _


Und hier findet ihr uns --> http://westfallcusto...om/viewnews.php


----------



## elfenbaby (21. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## elfenbaby (11. März 2010)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren ... 

*push dranhäng*


----------



## Bahdiyar (12. März 2010)

hallo

wie kann mann sich bei euch auf der seite bewerben?

ps: nicht mit diesem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke schon mal


----------



## elfenbaby (21. März 2010)

dann wird wohl mal wieder nen push fällig


----------



## elfenbaby (2. April 2010)

/push

und frohe Ostern mal so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfenbaby (25. April 2010)

/push


----------

